# Unemployment and the Union?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

One would think these made clear from day one......? :001_huh:~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Mozzy49 said:


> Just a few things I was curious about if anyone knows.
> 
> A. How long to you have to work for a shop before you can draw Unemployment if you get laid off? I am unsure if it's 3 months , 6 months, or a year.
> 
> ...


A - that depends upon your state unemployment office. it is not an issue of working for 'a shop', it is usually weeks of employment. In New Jersey you need only a couple of weeks for a claim, but in reality a full claim requires 17 weeks.

B. - depends upon your local but usually.

C. - you always have to pay your dues.

These are things you can ask your training director about for guidance.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mozzy49 said:


> Just a few things I was curious about if anyone knows.
> 
> A. How long to you have to work for a shop before you can draw Unemployment if you get laid off? I am unsure if it's 3 months , 6 months, or a year. *Depends on how long you worked in the last year, broken into quarters. And it includes all past employers.*
> 
> ...


*Are you an indenture apprentice? Voted in by the Hall and paying dues prior to lay off, probably will still pay dues if so. Talk to the Hall they made have a fund that pays for you until re-employed, you may have to pay back.*


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> One would think these made clear from day one......? :001_huh:~CS~


 
No there not, not from a union or non-union company. Companys will have you sign all kinds of employment papers but hope you don't ask questions and others will tell you they will back to you on that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

rlc3854 said:


> No there not, not from a union or non-union company. Companys will have you sign all kinds of employment papers but hope you don't ask questions and others will tell you they will back to you on that.



ah, yeah they are, and i am required to post them as an employer

~CS~


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> ah, yeah they are, and i am required to post them as an employer
> 
> ~CS~


I didn't realize you had that many employees.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

You don't realize a lot about me Goldone....

~CS~


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

Local 613 in Atlanta, you will lose your insurance if you don't have enough hours every quarter


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> ah, yeah they are, and i am required to post them as an employer
> 
> ~CS~


Is this something that is required by the State of VT? As I have not seen it listed or posted in any State that I have been an employer or employee. I have seen companies state they have personnel handbooks that all employees must follow i.e. rules/regulations/State laws and also what the company's responsibilies are. However, you may not get that book for several months. One of those you should have known better, now heres your Pink slip. I'm surprised how many people still do not know about COBRA and how works, much less FLMA (Family Medical Leave Act) and an employers responsibility to inform their employees of the ACT. Just another way of saying heres your Pink Slip and I have told you everything I'm required to tell you.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Federal law requires the posting(s) of a number of employer/employee related material rlc>











~CS~


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey you!......Post no bills....:thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

and don't take no wooden nickles.... 



~CS~


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Steve what is the top left hand poster, I could make it out. As to the OP his questions were regarding is unemployment, health insurance, and paying dues I think if I'm on the right thread. As for the OP he disappeared.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

So far there has been a variety of answers. 

On Health Insurance / Dues -- I think from what I am seeing the 2 go hand in hand. I wouldn't mind paying the due even on unemployment if Health insurance was still given - if not then why the hell would you be required to pay dues if you aren't working? 

AS for unemployment I mean the consensus I guess is 3 - 6 months to qualify.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Mozzy49 said:


> So far there has been a variety of answers.
> 
> On Health Insurance / Dues -- I think from what I am seeing the 2 go hand in hand. I wouldn't mind paying the due even on unemployment if Health insurance was still given - if not then why the hell would you be required to pay dues if you aren't working?
> 
> AS for unemployment I mean the consensus I guess is 3 - 6 months to qualify.


The reason for paying dues has nothing to do with working or not working, it is a payment for your membership. Like a costco card or your gym membership. It shows you are a member in good standing. The dues are what the international union runs on - a portion goes to the IO.

In my local, you cannot vote without a current dues receipt and you cannot take a job without a current dues receipt.

Now, if you are really concerned about the couple of hundred dollars a year, ask someone in your local about dues insurance.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

eejack said:


> The reason for paying dues has nothing to do with working or not working, it is a payment for your membership. Like a costco card or your gym membership. It shows you are a member in good standing. The dues are what the international union runs on - a portion goes to the IO.
> 
> In my local, you cannot vote without a current dues receipt and you cannot take a job without a current dues receipt.
> 
> Now, if you are really concerned about the couple of hundred dollars a year, ask someone in your local about dues insurance.


2 types of dues correct?

Working dues paid a % of ur pay
Io dues is a yrly flat fee


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

rlc3854 said:


> Steve what is the top left hand poster, I could make it out. As to the OP his questions were regarding is unemployment, health insurance, and paying dues I think if I'm on the right thread. As for the OP he disappeared.


I can't make it out either rlc

But being i'm a registered corporation, i get spammed quite a lot from these companies who stand on the letter of law _demanding_ i post them 

and of course _buy_ from them as well.....

to be honest, it's hard to keep up with.....

~CS~


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> Federal law requires the posting(s) of a number of employer/employee related material rlc>
> 
> 
> ~CS~


So, every employer has to post these or only employers with more then a certain number of employees?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Goldagain said:


> So, every employer has to post these or only employers with more then a certain number of employees?


Actually, if you wish to investigate the letter of the law, one could be self employed as an employee of their own company, and _still _need to comply GoldOne

~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> 2 types of dues correct?
> 
> Working dues paid a % of ur pay
> Io dues is a yrly flat fee


Yes, the working dues is sometimes called an assessment - that is a percentage of your gross wages ( in my local that varies from 2-3% depending on special circumstances ).

IO dues are yearly - probably around $300 per year.

Both are tax deductible btw.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

and of course _buy_ from them as well.....

to be honest, it's hard to keep up with.....

~CS~[/quote]

I heard that!


----------

